# IBS-C and Pelvic/Bladder pain



## HeyBridgee (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey! This is the first time I have ever done this (reached out on a forum online). I have struggled with bowel issues my whole life but over the past 9 months things have just turned for the worst and don't seem to be getting better.

It all started back in Feb 2015 when I started getting the feeling of a UTI...did test and no UTI saw a Urogyn doc who said all is good and that I had nothing to worry about. It should go away and that sometimes our bladder just gets inflamed for due to foods etc. So, I waited and then started to really stress...which led me to having stomach issues. It started with a pressure like feeling on my right side just below my ribs...lots of pressure, which was an all day event. Anyways long story short...had a CT/US and EGD/Colonoscopy and blood work done and all came out normal. GI doc said I have IBS-C and that I need to be having regular BM's...Take Miralax and Amitriptyline (20 mg/night). So I have been doing the meds with the exception of Miralax because I have been taking Aloe for a long time and that is a preference. What is new is now instead of having all the pressure in my side....I have bladder pain and pelvic pain that seems like I can pin point that it gets worse when I do not have a BM....I never feel like I fully empty when i go. I eat a Paleo diet about 90% of the time...

Unfortunately I do not think I have the best doctors right now...I am going to try to see a Naturopath but until then it is driving my mind crazy that I am having this pain and no relief....Any suggestions? Is this normal for IBS? Any help or thoughts will help me! Thank you!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I also suffer from chronic pelvic pain.

Could you list the foods that you eat on a normal day?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I do aswell. Alot of pain even when I urinate (like sharp pains) and always feel like I need to pee but no uti!


----------



## HeyBridgee (Nov 12, 2015)

Jaumeb,

Thank you for your message. I do eat pretty much the same thing every day with the exception of Saturdays...I have eggs, chicken, lettuce, celery, snap crisps lentils, avocado, rockfish, onions, cauliflower, sometimes broccoli....I do have coffee once in the morning and once in the afternoon. I don't eat any sugars for the most part...and the only dairy I have is half and half.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks HeyBridge. I asked because I am experimenting with diet.

I eat meat, fish, white rice, potatoes and other low fodmap veggies. Also olive oil. I have been eating like this for the past six weeks.

I will continue with my experiment to see if it brings any relief in the long term.


----------



## whyworryac (Oct 7, 2015)

This is an old post but I experience similar. Sometimes I think my pain is from constipation - but I don't think it is. There are times when it's more crampy but as of recently, it's definitely feeling more like bladder pain. Like pain smack in middle, like pressure, and sometimes when I pee I don't always feel like I'm emptying my bladder. Im' going on low FODMAP in January to see if this will help my pain. But I'm now suspecting endo...or interstitial cytisis. Never seen a uro in my life.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

whyworryac said:


> This is an old post but I experience similar. Sometimes I think my pain is from constipation - but I don't think it is. There are times when it's more crampy but as of recently, it's definitely feeling more like bladder pain. Like pain smack in middle, like pressure, and sometimes when I pee I don't always feel like I'm emptying my bladder. Im' going on low FODMAP in January to see if this will help my pain. But I'm now suspecting endo...or interstitial cytisis. Never seen a uro in my life.


Let us know if the low fodmap makes any dicference ...


----------



## whyworryac (Oct 7, 2015)

Low FODMAP not doing a whole lot but softening my stools. I don't have cramping pain anymore (though I did one day, I suspect popcorn was the culprit) but I have yet to shake the full bladder / pressure feeling. It's the worst when I'm sitting. Standing and laying I do tend to feel better. I just scheduled an appointment with a urogynecologist, I'm curious if they'll be able to shed any light differently on me.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the update, whyworryac.


----------



## Weegmack (Feb 2, 2016)

Is there any update on this? I've had IBS since I was 12 (now 41). I've had all the symptoms, but more often I'm IBS-C now. 4 weeks ago, I thought I had a urine infection and saw my GP. She sent away a urine sample and it came back clear. I literally feel like I need to pee ALL THE TIME and it's driving me crazy. She also gave me a quick pelvic exam and said she couldn't feel any prolapse or anything. I a in a constant state of constipation or incomplete emptying and I have slow motility. The GP told me that she couldn't send me for any tests until I had sorted out my constipation, because she thinks my bowel is pressing on my bladder.

Up until now, I've taken 1 sachet of Fybogel a day. After living with IBS-D for years, I admit that I've not really dealt with my IBS-C because it has been easier to live with - less urgency and panic (even though I feel sore, bloated and sick all the time!) I got a Merina coil fitted in April 2014 and I've been pretty well constipated/incomplete emptying since then. I'm also guilty of avoiding food and not eating anything that might make me "go" because I panic when I have diarrhoea.

So, I've bee really brave - I should point out here that I have Generalised Anxiety Disorder- and I've upped my Fybogel to 2 sachets a day, I'm drinking more (which I find really hard) and I've overhauled my diet to include more dried fruit, more veg etc. I'm wheat free, so fibre has to come from fruit and veg.

That's been 2 weeks with the change in diet and only 4 days or so with the 2 sachets of Fybogel. Nothing has changed at all. I actually feel more backed-up than I was before.

I'm freaking out now. I have terrible back pain too and this annoying bladder symptom. My GP now wants to do bloods tomorrow. I'm really worried it's something really serious, especially because my back (lower) is so sore.

Anyone had similar?x


----------



## Weegmack (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh and I'm also getting pelvic pain on and off. X


----------



## HeyBridgee (Nov 12, 2015)

Weegmack,

Thank you for checking in. I actually am getting better..long story short after a ton of tests and doctors who didn't take me seriously....I found a natural path doctor who specializes in women's health and GI issues. Within one week of seeing her she diagnosed me with Pelvic Floor Dysfunction. This can cause all the symptoms you are referencing. Once she started to treat it my bladder symptoms, GI symptom, back pain and pelvic pain went away. We still have more work to heal my pelvic floor but I am light years away. The most frustrating part in all this is I saw not 1 but 2 gyn docs who never once checked for this and have been dealing with for year now. And if you read up on it is commonly misdiagnosed! I am so happy that I found a natural path doc who cares about my entire well being and we are working any and everything that needs to worked. Be sure to get that checked as well.  Good luck to you! I hope you get the answers you need so that you can be healthy and happy!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

HeyBridgee, could you provide more details about your treatment? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bourne61 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have exact same problem. Pain in a specific spot. Low right towards hip off centre. Hard to describe but I can almost put my finger on it. Frequency no burning no infection. What treatment did you have. I am so worried I hope you read this. Did your pain go into your groin.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

My pain reaches the groin and thighs.


----------



## Weegmack (Feb 2, 2016)

HeyBridgee said:


> Weegmack,
> 
> Thank you for checking in. I actually am getting better..long story short after a ton of tests and doctors who didn't take me seriously....I found a natural path doctor who specializes in women's health and GI issues. Within one week of seeing her she diagnosed me with Pelvic Floor Dysfunction. This can cause all the symptoms you are referencing. Once she started to treat it my bladder symptoms, GI symptom, back pain and pelvic pain went away. We still have more work to heal my pelvic floor but I am light years away. The most frustrating part in all this is I saw not 1 but 2 gyn docs who never once checked for this and have been dealing with for year now. And if you read up on it is commonly misdiagnosed! I am so happy that I found a natural path doc who cares about my entire well being and we are working any and everything that needs to worked. Be sure to get that checked as well.  Good luck to you! I hope you get the answers you need so that you can be healthy and happy!


Hey, I'm really happy for you . It's wonderful to hear that you've finally found someone to help! My symptoms very much match pelvic floor dysfunction, so I'm going to ask my GP about it. My blood tests all came back "normal". My GP said I should be "greatly reassured" by that, however, she still wants me to have a "non-urgent" abdominal ultrasound scan. As a sufferer of GAD, I find it impossible not to worry! She mentioned fibroids or cysts. My bladder symptoms have settled down a bit in the last couple of weeks. But I'm still pretty constipated! Well, it's hard to describe - I'm now going everyday, which I wasn't before, but I feel I'm not doing everything and it's all still like nuggets. . My lower back still has pain.


----------



## Weegmack (Feb 2, 2016)

bourne61 said:


> I have exact same problem. Pain in a specific spot. Low right towards hip off centre. Hard to describe but I can almost put my finger on it. Frequency no burning no infection. What treatment did you have. I am so worried I hope you read this. Did your pain go into your groin.


I totally get your worries. I feel the same way. Pain is scary and it's hard to explain that to a GP, who doesn't see any need in rushing to help you. My pain is mainly in my lower back. But I also have a strange, nervy kind of pain in my lower left area (I suppose where the bowel is). My pelvis can hurt and sometimes my groin and thighs. The other night, when I had the weird pain on my lower left, I was sore all the way down to my left knee! I was almost beside myself, but it went away. I have no idea what that is.

I do know that constipation can cause a whole heap of horrible pain in various parts of the gut. And the gut is full of nerve endings. Which must affect other nerves and cause pain elsewhere. Have you seen your GP? O


----------



## Josarie (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi everyone!

So, from what I am reading ....IBS-C could be confused as a gyn issue, right? Has that been anyone's experience? How have you dealt with it?

I am 45 and like many of you, I have been in pain for years. By now, I feel tired, upset, sad, confused, and frustrated... going from doctor to doctor and test to test for over 25 years without any conclusions :'( . I haven't been diagnosed yet but I am seeing another GI specialist in 2 weeks hoping he will help. Sometimes it feels like doctors don't care.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Take care everyone!!! Thanks


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Still searching for answers here.


----------



## whyworryac (Oct 7, 2015)

Same. I've been doing some Pelvic Floor Therapy. Usually, the day after getting major colon massage and scar tissue work on my stomach, I'm able to pass stool easier. But it only lasts a day. I still have daily, all-day discomfort and skin pain on my lower abdomen. It's localized, and I hate it so much. My BM's vary week-to-week in terms of type. I'm so exhausted of this. I see a new Gyno in October and am hoping she can provide some insight.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok. Let's stay in touch. Let me know what the dr says. I have many ideas but no solutions.


----------



## mela414 (Mar 13, 2017)

Pfd can cause all those symptoms and can also happen at the same time as IBS-C. Keeping the pelvic floor muscles relaxed is important. A physical therapist that specializes in PFD knows how to treat this properly. Toghtnpelvic floor muscles can also give you bladder problems like pain and frequency. I'm having PFD pain after BMs now and am trying to get this to relax.


----------



## Momatude (Jun 2, 2016)

I have found a Tens unit helps me with the pain. I have been feeling like I have IBS-C ( after years of D ) the pressure in my bladder, the lower back pain, upper right inch or so under my last rib, sometimes bladder pain, feeling as if I have to urinate, not feeling done after a BM, stomach ( upper) pain off and on. I apply the tens to lower back and other areas for a few hours and I'm pain free the next day.


----------

